# IUI Questions



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there

I am new to IUI. I have just returned to Northern Ireland after having an IVF cycle in Australia having unexplained infertility. I fell pregnant but then had a missed miscarriage at 8+4 weeks. My clincian here suggests trying ovulation induction and then Insemination. My ovaries have not yet started again (4 weeks after miscarriage) according to an ultrasound but my question is this. 

What actually happens with Ovulation induction. I have been told to contact thec linc when I get my period but then what happens usually? Sorry ot be so vague but just trying to anticipate timings etc as DH works away

Thanks a heap
Megan


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Aussiemeg and welcome to the world of iui.

I am new to iui myself and in the middle of my first cycle.  So heres where I am up to:- Rang the clinic on first day of af. Then scanned on day 2 of af to check all is well, no cysts etc.  Started clomid on day 2 until day 6.  I then have to inject on days 7 and 9 and am due back on tuesday for a scan to see if I have any follies.

Of course if I have and they are the right size I would expect to inject weds night at midnight then baste on Friday dinner time.

However as we know in the if world not everything goes to plan and I am sure things are different from clinic to clinmic and woman to woman.  Some do natural iui , others do the injections but no clomid and vice-versa.

Hope this helps

NN xx


----------



## mam (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi, i'm relatively new to this as well. I've just had my second insemination.  As someone else has said, everybody seems to be different but i have been in for tracking on days 9,10,11 and 12 both times and, although my follicles were at different sizes on different days they were at 17mm on day 12 both months.  I had treatment on day 13 both months as well.  The specialist recommended that i don't take anything for 3 months to see what happens so i'm just going with the tracking.  Good luck when the time comes.

I was really excited first time but now i feel pretty emotional.  Can i ask if anyone else is struggling to stay positive? Any tips on how to forget about it?!! is that possible?  I'd love to hear from anyone with advice.

Good luck to you all,
Mam x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

mam - hop on to IUI girls pt 42 and we will give loads you of advice, and hold your hand -  lots of us arent very positive at the mo, and lots of us ARE, it seems to change day by day, minute by minutre sometimes

kimj


----------

